# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update65[samsung MSL Unlock service,Code service via credits.][24-04-2018]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 65 release date 24-04-2018*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0057 released.*  *What's New:* *Added* *SAMSUNG MSL Unlock via credits older then 8.x Android os..* *Note:Need to tick on use server & MSL Unlock usb or adb.This service is not instant take 24hrs to 72hrs.* *Note2:User have to tick on use server & one more time MSL Unlock usb or adb same phone after 24hrs to 72hrs.* *Note3:No cancel or refund for MSL counter blocked or S9 or applocked phones.**SAMSUNG QCOM older then 8.x android code read via server.* *Note:Need to tick on use server & qcom code read. This service is not instant.*  *Note2:User have to tick on use server & one more time qcom code read same phone after few minutes to display codes.**SAMSUNG Exynos older then RAx firmware code read via server.* *Note:Need to tick on use server & qcom code read. This service is not instant.*  *Note2:User have to tick on use server & one more time Exynos Unlock same phone after few minutes to display codes.**Credits check option in setting menu.*    *Improvement:* *Ask/rpl methods if rpl exist software will auto read and write only RPL not use server.**Qcom code read.**Comports method.**HTC sprint diag port unlocking.*   *Strongly recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon.*  *NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE.. ALL GCPro updates are free.
NO ACTIVATION..
NO BUG LIKE OTHERS.. 
AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP.*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT.*  *Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.*  *Check credits reseller at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or buy directly from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *For indian users can buy credits or ASK TO RPL or ASK TO CODE via الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Downloading Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس
+++++++
+++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_جزاك الله خيرعلي المتابعه_

----------

